# HT-Photography.com



## HTPhotography (May 6, 2008)

Hello All!

I am extremely psyched to be here and I cannot believe I didn't know about this website sooner! I am a graphic designer who just now splashed into the ocean of photography! You can check out my photography as well as others at my website...

www.ht-photography.com

I cannot wait to browse through the rest of these forums! Great site TPF! :hail:


----------



## CanadianMe (May 6, 2008)

Sorry went to look and the music started, closed it. Like many if you have music that starts automatically I won't stay. Just find it to be one of the most annoying things a website designer can do. Look for posts here pertaining to that topic and you will find most agree, some like it but they are the minority.


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 6, 2008)

CanadianMe said:


> Sorry went to look and the music started, closed it. Like many if you have music that starts automatically I won't stay. Just find it to be one of the most annoying things a website designer can do. Look for posts here pertaining to that topic and you will find most agree, some like it but they are the minority.


There's this nifty little mute button...

I went and peeked around a bit. I'm not sure I'd throw onto the first page that you're new to photography though...


----------



## HTPhotography (May 6, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> There's this nifty little mute button...
> 
> I went and peeked around a bit. I'm not sure I'd throw onto the first page that you're new to photography though...



I understand where you coming from completely and thought for a while about that. Overall though, it is a website geared towards people new to photography, like me. It's not really a website for someone looking for professional work to buy or request and whatnot. 

Why do you think that's a bad idea to say? (curious of your input as you might change my mind about it)


----------

